# Klein Quantum brake issue (Shimano 105)



## tubuliferous (Aug 20, 2008)

Let me first state that I'm new to the world of cycling, and I'm just learning how to adjust my bicycle. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

So... I bought a used 1999 Klein Quantum with Shimano 105 components, and everything is great as far as I can tell, with the exception of the back brakes. I have to pull the brake lever too far before the back wheel will stop fully. My first thought was to tighten the brake cable. After pulling the cable tighter so that the brake pads were VERY close the rim, the problem persisted. In fact, if the brakes are adjusted so that they're lightly touching the rim even before I pull the lever, I still have to pull the lever almost to the handlebar before the wheel will stop. It's almost as if there is elasticity in the wire, or some component that I cannot see is giving when it shouldn't. I replaced the brake with another that I know to be working correctly, and the replacement brake felt exactly the same as the original. So now I'm thinking the problem has something to do with the cable geometry near where it meets the lever. I'm a bit reluctant to try to replace the cable, as I hear it's nightmare to do on the Quantums that have the brake cable threaded through the top tube. 

Any suggestions? Sorry for my lack of knowledge / correct terminology. Thanks!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I think you have a problem with the cable or the housing. Un wrap your bars, and replace the cable and housing. It's not hard to replace the housing in the quantum. Un-do the rear brake cable from the brake, then slip the end of the new housing over the exposed brake cable. Now push the new housing into the frame at the rear and out the front opening. Now your housing is routed inside the frame. Easy as pie. Now pull the new housing up far enough to allow you to run it underneath the bar tape, and allow for some slack at the loop around the headtube. Now feed your new cable thru the brake lever and into the housing and push it all the way back. before you wrap your bars, make sure the housing is seated all the way against the back of the brake lever. Push it into the brake lever to make sure it is fully seated. If you have any trouble or concerns about doing this all correctly, I'm sure you can find help at park tool's website, or sheldon brown's. Knowing how to correctly set up your brake cables and wrap your bars correctly is a must. Good luck!


----------



## tubuliferous (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info cyclust. I don't think I'm quite confident enough to try such a repair, but I'll give it shot after some research.


----------

